# cpt code for coccyx manipulation



## kdsampson (Mar 27, 2013)

My Dr. is doing ganglion impar injections and if it's found that the coccyx is displaced, he is doing a coccyx manipulation. Diagnosis he is using is for coccyxdynia. We tried using 97140 for the coccyx manipulation, however Medicare is denying wanting the GP modifier for physical therapy, but our Dr. is not a physical therapist.

Any thoughts to point me in the right direction on a cpt code for this?


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 28, 2013)

Did they pay for the ganglion impar block under 64999? If they have already paid for the unlisted code, the extra thirty dollars for manipulation code might be just  considered inclusive.


----------

